# Too soon to say goodbye



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

The little cambodians i had bought just three days ago have dropped to just one:-( Everything was fine nothing out of the ordinary so its a mystery as to why they just departed, but as i found out when i went back to the store today that it occurred with the ones that were still in the store. So they are going to replace them with little ct females they will be getting in tomorrow but its still sad because the cutest one with the black lips was a once in million find








I dont have a pic of the other one but she was a copy of this one without the lipstick


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, she was adorable. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, I love the black lips, so goth and adorably dark <3. I'd love to find one like that. Sorry for your loss, maybe some day you'll find another like her. You never know whats in store for you.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks guys i really do hope i will find another like her 
i am glad the store is going to replace them with ct's but i will see for sure tomorrow afternoon. just maybe theres a unique one in the new batch they will have in.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I really hope you do find a beauty that is special to you. Best of Luck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww, I am so sorry.


----------

